

Apple is the New Porsche 911 - iamben
http://www.baekdal.com/insights/apple-is-the-new-porsche-911/

======
porlw
Given the way its distinctive looks divide opinion, I'd say that the Thinkpad
is the laptop equivalent of the 911.

